# C.Quartz - 4 month update



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, it's been just over 4 months since I got the Lexus IS F, gave it it's first detail, which just happened to include coating all four wheels with C.Quartz.

After reading up on detailing threads for the IS F, and talking to Rob (Gleammachine) about potential problems (very experienced in detailing these IS F's :thumb, it was the wheels that were of most concern. Leave them, and they'll be ruined real quick...

This was Rob's detail that scared me! :doublesho
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=118979

I was really interested to see how this coating was holding up, considering the beating it was getting from the 6 piston Brembos pushing sintered metal pads onto 14.2" cross drilled rotors..... That means TONS of hot dust to you guys! 

Before I started



















Snow foamed the car and the wheels. You can see the brake dust just falling off! 










After rinse off with hose. I didn't wash them properly on purpose, just snow foam at this stage. Much better, but you can still see the brake dust stuck on the wheels.










I then took the wheels off the car to clean them, and give them a good inspection. Another reason for doing this is because I also gave the calipers a coating of C.Quartz too. This is Maximo the head mechanic, giving me some guidance and his tick of approval! 










Here is the caliper. Covered in dust as you'd expect. 
(safety first, note the jack stand )










On to the wheel. Very dirty with all the stuck on brake dust. I gave the wheel a wash with the pressure washer, then a wash with the microfiber wheel brush using regular car shampoo (Dodo BTBM).




























Here are the results. Extremely happy with this! The brake dust was very easy to remove! I certainly didn't have to use any effort at all, or harsher chemicals to get the job done. Not a single bit of stubborn brake dust, or spec of tar either! The C.Quartz is certainly doing it's job, and there is absolutely no need to recoat either. 

This is why you seal your wheels people!!! :thumb: 




























Here is that dirty caliper. It was just given a wipedown with an old microfiber cloth wet in car shampoo. Very easy to wipe spotlessly clean! :thumb:










Wheel all mounted again, with a fresh coat of Swissvax Pneu! :argie: 










Thanks for looking, and seal your wheels! :wave:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't say You put alloy on concrete face down ... without any protection ...


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

i was just going to say the same


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I knew some clown would say that. I was going to put a disclaimer in saying that the lip protector on the tyres sticks out over a centimetre, clearly shown in that pic you chose to copy..... Do you think I'd ruin my rims worth over $1k each?


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks shiney...nice blinQ too


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Great test for the C Quartz Matty, I don't have brakes that produce nearly as much dust as you mate but with the amount of tar on my car and wheels at the moment I think I'll take your advice and seal my wheels soon too.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Dan_S said:


> Great test for the C Quartz Matty, I don't have brakes that produce nearly as much dust as you mate but with the amount of tar on my car and wheels at the moment I think I'll take your advice and seal my wheels soon too.


It was the fact that they had no tar on them that raised an eyebrow to say the least. Plenty of roadworks up here with the wet as you can expect.

I did the Honda wheels yesterday, they hadn't been off the car and cleaned properly for years! They still had less brake dust on them then the Lex! :lol: but they were covered in tar. 3M wax and grease remover on an old MF cloth cleaned them up perfect! I sealed the faces with C.Quartz, and the insides with Powerlock because I didn't know if I needed to reseal the Lex wheels or not.

I still got 10+ml left of my 30ml bottle! Ive done the Lex wheels, glass, and trim, the honda glass and trim, and the wheel faces. I'm sure I could use less too! Very economical to say the least. :thumb:

I'll give Opti-Coat a go next, not scared of it now after using the C.Quartz!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great test :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Great test type[r]+, and like you say, proof of what proper sealing will do for you.

How much longer are you expecting the coating to last?

Another wee question... did you seal your calipers too? Might sound like a daft question, but it seems they cleaned up very easily. Mine are a pain in the **** to clean.

$1k a wheel! :doublesho - They are lovely though :argie:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Great test type[r]+, and like you say, proof of what proper sealing will do for you.
> 
> How much longer are you expecting the coating to last?
> 
> ...


Cheers mate! I think the wheels actually cost more! Made by BBS, not bad for stockies! 

Yep, the calipers got the same treatment as the wheels. I know these can be a pain, but glad I coated them too. Just a simple wipe clean, zero effort! C.Quartz claims some pretty drastic heat resistance, didn't think it would last on these to be honest. I got a temp gun here somewhere, I should measure the temps after some 'spirited' driving!

With the coating on the Lex wheels, I was in all seriousness going to be very happy if it lasted a year. Seems to be going extremely strong at this 4 month mark, so hopefully it will last another 8. They do cop a flogging with the brake dust, the sooner I change to different pads, the better.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great test mate :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks man, I had no idea you could do the calipers too. Great stuff!

One more wee question, sorry, how long would you say it took you to apply the sealant alone to the wheels and calipers?

It would interest me to know and compare that initial coat up against how many times in four months they'd have needed a more thorough clean (if they were left un-treated/sealed).

You'r test is doing a very good job of getting me into this c.quartz caper... 

Is this the stuff?...

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=CPX-CQUARTZ-30


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Thanks man, I had no idea you could do the calipers too. Great stuff!
> 
> One more wee question, sorry, how long would you say it took you to apply the sealant alone to the wheels and calipers?
> 
> ...


Applying the sealant is the quickest part! Probably about 5 minutes per wheel. In the climate here in Australia, I only had to wait about 10 - 15 minutes before removal. There's heaps of cool videos on YouTube for these sealants, great to get an idea of what to expect.

Doing all 4 wheels and calipers took me over 6 hours, I did one at a time, as well as taking my time to get everything right. You could seriously do the lot in under an hour if you took all 4 wheels off the car at once and cracked on with it.

I'd hate to see these wheels without the C.Quartz coating, take a look at Rob's detail thread I posted at the start!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Is this the stuff?...
> 
> http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=CPX-CQUARTZ-30


yep, that's it. I got the 30ml kit, still got over a 1/3 left after everything ive coated. 10ml should get 4 wheels done no worries, just got to use a drop or two at a time on a make up pad. :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I did, there's a world of difference between yours and those others. Well, yours look brand new for a start. :thumb:

Thanks for all the help 

I'm off to buy me some cquartz


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely car, rims, brakes make me envious etc etc. 

From experience though, I wouldnt put the rim face down. All it takes is one moment of abscent mindedness and you kick it and it's game over 

I tend to prop them up against something OR do it on grass, cleaning the inside of the rim first with the face on the grass then turn them over and finish them off on solid (dry) ground. 

We only say these things out of concern, I've scratched rim faces before


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> Lovely car, rims, brakes make me envious etc etc.
> 
> From experience though, I wouldnt put the rim face down. All it takes is one moment of abscent mindedness and you kick it and it's game over
> 
> ...


cheers, thanks for the concern. The faces don't stick out (concave design), no difference between front and back.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> I did, there's a world of difference between yours and those others. Well, yours look brand new for a start. :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for all the help
> 
> I'm off to buy me some cquartz


Don't let me talk you into it! 
I'm more than happy with the C.Quartz. Great value and even better protection! 

Just have to see if it lasts a year or not......


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

You're not, you're just showing good proof to me and helping 'push me over the line', because I was already thinking about something like this, I just havent been on a serious search through to look for a test like yours... then yours appeared this morning... I'm seeing it as my destiny now! 

I've always been one for using 'normal' waxes and sealants on my wheels, and to be fair, I've always been happy with them, BUT they need maintained to keep the protection there. I know I can get away quite easily with some Prima Hydro, Red Mist or OCW every few weeks and I'm fine, but this kind of thing would make life soooo much easier.

I was just looking at Reload there, it seems similar, only it's not wheel specific plus seems shorter term, I might get a cquartz for the wheels and a Reload for the body and usher in a new world of nano stuff for an experiment. I've got some birthday money left anyway.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

If this didn't go well, I was thinking about Opti-Coat. Looks like that will have to wait! Hopefully later rather than sooner! 

I haven't used Reload. If it has the gloss that the C.Quartz has, it'll be good stuff!


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

type[r]+ said:


> If this didn't go well, I was thinking about Opti-Coat. Looks like that will have to wait! Hopefully later rather than sooner!
> 
> I haven't used Reload. If it has the gloss that the C.Quartz has, it'll be good stuff!


Im trying opti coat on wheels on Saturday. I'll update you in 4 months time :thumb:


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Great photos and test :thumb: .. thanks for posting.

How many miles you did cover (approximately) in the four months ?

Cheers


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

JonnyG said:


> Great photos and test :thumb: .. thanks for posting.
> 
> How many miles you did cover (approximately) in the four months ?
> 
> Cheers


~6,500km


----------

